# feeling a little unwelcomed!



## angelspeeper (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a lifetime of experience with big horses, but felt horribly under qualified to deal with these minis. It seemed everything I knew of big horses didn't really fit with these little guys. I didn't know you weren't suppose to give Quest or Bute to minis, these were staples for the big horses. Beet Pulp???? What was that... never heard of it until I got into minis...now wouldn't be without it! And so...

I "stalked" these forums gathering as much information as I could. I learned a ton of things here. I am grateful to those who have taken me under their wing and taught me all the ins and outs.

I came into minis because an accident that left me unable to ride or handle the big horses. We started out with two little guys that were bought for my kids to show. We still have one of them, and he is a much loved "pet". We have bought other minis and have continued to show...upgrading our horses as we could. I just bought our first stallion (a weanling), and wanted to show him off. (as I am very excited to be a part of his future) But it seems that if you are a newbie or wanting to be a "breeder", that you are not welcome here. I don't come on here very much anymore because of this. I love to see people's posts of their "new" foals. But I have seem some very unwelcoming posts lately. I ask that the "veterans" to remember that unless you were born into a family who already owned minis....at one point you were in our shoes...needing information.

When I logged on to announce my new stallion the first thing I saw was.....a post on "backyard" breeders followed by another one a little later on "how many are still breeding?" Upon reading these I felt very unwelcome to announce my new stallion. While no matter what animal you refer to...there WILL be unethical breeders, and that is a shame! But I feel offended by some (which will remain nameless) that unless you are some large farm or lifelong veteran that you have no right to even THINK about breeding. All large farms started out as a small breeder. That doesn't make you unethical. I know of a long-time breeder who has a large, well known, farm that leaves a lot of room for improvement in the "ethical" department.

I ask you where will the miniature breed be without small breeders? Even the beloved "Buckaroo" started out at a small family farm that grew into a large farm. (for the record this was NOT the above referenced farm!!) I love Little Kings. They have helped me out so much! But my point is...

Some of the posts I have read called the newbies..."stupid". Now I find that very offensive. If these "newbies" can't come on here for advice...where will they get it? It makes me very sad that newcomers won't feel welcome to ask questions and learn, and that certain "veterans" are looking down on others who aspire to become breeders. I for one will show my stallion, and if he doesn't prove his worth of being a stud, well....snip snip!! He will be a gelding. I just think it is unfair to judge all by what a few do. Some of us actually WANT to improve the breed.

feeling very unwelcome indeed!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that because some of the nicest and most helpful horse people you could ever get to know are members of LB. And I'm a backyard breeder (in that the horses are really behind my house!) with no fancy facilities... got some good horses, though




I hope you'll see how nice people here are and realize that sometimes it's easy to read a tone that wasn't intended in posts. I also kind of thought "urgh" about the "How Many Are Still Breeding" post, but think it wasn't meant the way it may have initially come across. I hope you'll feel free to chime in to speak up for yourself and what you've got going on in discussions


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sorry you feel left out. It can be hard when you are new to a breed. I personally am no longer breeding at all we gelded our last stallion a couple years ago. For me it was the best decision but I am glad there are those still breeding. Truth is everyone starts somewhere most of us look back at where we started and realize how far we have come in our knowledge and choices of horses but had we not started wherever we did we would not be where we are now 

Congrats on your new boy would love to see pics and hope you really enjoy him!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sad that you feel that way





I'm a small time "no body". I tend to stay away from such threads that you mentioned. Just ignore those few that seem judgemental. There ARE many here who ARE supportive.

Please don't let a few spoil your enjoyment of LB!

I often feel the same way as you described. "If you don't do this, you're this. If you don't do that you shouldn't breed."

While I don't like the some times holier than thou type stuff, I've learned to accept that that is THEIR opinions & they have a right to them. What they think or do don't affect me and I have the same rights to think & feel as I do. Whether I agree or disagree. I don't let other people's opinions affect MY enjoyment of MY horses or LB.

Please post away! I'd love to see your stallion!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 4, 2011)

Please don't feel unwelcome there are alot of different opinions on here within our group, please don't take them personally.

We are a small breeder and have made choices in our breeding herd

that pleases us!!

we have been breeding since 2004 have had 1 National top ten and 1 World top ten and still consider ourselves newbees in the miniature horse world.

There are times things on this forum will probably get on your nerves but just don't participate in those threads.

You will find this a very informative place and a very supportive place if you give it more of a chance. But keep in mind there will always be subjects that are a bit contraversal (sp?)

I hope you decide to stay and enjoy alot of the topics and ignore the others


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry you feel this way but I understand. Sometimes on here you have to be "thick skinned" and not take bad comments to heart. I have had my feelings hurt a few times here and felt like an idiot. I've also noticed quite a few old timers that are not posting much anymore.

Good luck with your minis.


----------



## albahurst (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your new boy!

Learning is a lifelong 'adventure'.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 4, 2011)

So sorry you felt unwelcome... and I can totally understand how you could feel that way. This should be a wake-up call for all of us to remember how we might come across to those who might not be posting all the time.

And we would LOVE to see your new colt. Why don't you start a new thread? If you look closely you will see many threads announcing new arrivals or even just HINTING at new horses.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been on this forum since the beginning and I don't post very much either anymore for the same reason. Seems there are several always being so judgemental and rude and sometimes downright nasty. I think it is sad because I think allot of members don't post for this reason and we are losing allot of great info. and tips etc. from their posts because they don't feel like dealing with the attacks and rude comments and dissagreements. Everyone started somewhere and was new at one time and everyone had to learn and we are always still learning and this forum should be about learning not putting down those who are here to learn or those that they don't agree with or to argue, that is not what the forum is about or intended for. It is very sad some have made everyone else miss out on good posts and info. from those who don't want to deal with the nastiness and attacks. Also very sad that newcomers don't feel welcome and like they can post or ask questions without being made to feel stupid.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 4, 2011)

I've noticed several new members feeling "unwelcome" of "offended" in here. You have to realize that everyone is entitled to their opinion (yes that includes you



) and in here we all share those opinions freely. I have been scolded a few times by senior members for things I have posted but everyone in here has the health and welfare of miniature horses very first on their minds. I didn't get upset about what they said but took their advice with a grain of salt and was thankful for people who know a little more than me. Try to look at everyones point of view equally. You may not feel the same but that doesn't me that you aren't wanted here.

As far as not introducing your new stallion... don't know why you would feel that way. Everyone on here likes to see new pics of herd additions. I doubt anyone would have scolded you for having a stallion. They would have told you how beautiful he was or congrats on the addition.

I think you will find you like it here. Happy to have you aboard!


----------



## supaspot (Dec 4, 2011)

what you breed or dont breed is nobodies business but your own ....and Id love to see your stallion too!!!!

REO you most certainly are not a nobody , your farm prefix is know on another continent and your beautiful stallions are easily recognised !!


----------



## shelia (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG!!! I sure hope it wasn't anything I have said! We really do welcome people who want to start a new herd and have taken the time to do some research.

I actually think most if not all of the people we refer to in those threads are people who would never bother to come here anyway.

We come here to learn from the experience of others.

I guess we also come here to vent about things we have seen and heard and do not approve of.

Sometimes toes get stepped on, but I think most of the time it is due to a misunderstanding.

You came here to learn and get to know other people who share your same interests. You are not one of those people who are being refered to in any post.

Small farms breeding a few selected minis is the perfect way to go. (in my opinion anyway) I don't know how farms that breed for a lot of foals each year can have time to spend with them.

Can't wait to see your new boy!


----------



## vvf (Dec 4, 2011)

I have always wondered why some people feel the need to make new people feel unwelcome etc..

I have always had the mindset that new people to the breed are the future of the breed. I welcome them.


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to this board, I have only one mini, a gelding. I have had a very bumpy journey with my boy but have had some great advice and some not so great advice on how to handle him. There have been times when some posters made me feel very stupid. For those very few, there have been many who have reached out and helped me to understand this new experience I found myself in. I came from big horses and my introduction to these little guys left me unbalanced. Now I am more confident and the help I received here has been great. Don't give up, the journey is full of surprises.


----------



## Mona (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! So glad you have already learned so much here at LB over the years. I know it is hard, but please don't let others take away your fun. YOU are paying the way for your horses upkeep, and until someone else steps forward to take over, they have NO say in what you do! ENJOY your little horses how YOU want to!


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh REO...you were one of those who helped me so much in the beginning!!! I would never in a million years call you a "nobody"!!!!

Thank you to all who have encouraged me to not take some posts personally. It just gets discouraging when you see post after post putting down newbies and small farms. We all have to start somewhere!

I would post a picture of my new boy, but I don't have one yet. I saw him at the World show and inquired on him. Luck had it that he was for sale, but I didn't get to buy him until right before Thanksgiving. He is still at his former home. I'm trying to make arrangements to get him home. I'm hoping they will grant me permission to use a picture they took of him, because I really don't want to post a "winter woolies" picture. Those are never very flattering! (picture yourself in an over-sized winter coat....um....nope, I'll pass.)

My plans are to show him for the next three years, possibly breeding him as a four yr. old.(he's a weanling now) Showing him as a yearling in Halter and two year old in Halter, Showmanship, and obstacle. Then as a Three year old add in driving, Hunter, and Jumper. If he does well in the show ring he remains a stallion, if not...well...off to the vet for a snip snip. I realize he more than likely won't excel at all of these, but he better excel at something if he is to remain intact! Bloodlines alone won't cut it. He won't be bred if he doesn't prove he's worthy! (and by worthy...I mean finish in the top 5 of a large class or first/second in a small class at Worlds!) And even then...if his first crop of foals aren't at least as good as him... preferably BETTER there WON'T be a second crop! That simple!

I know those are high standards for breeding stock, but its just MY opinion. It in NO WAY reflects what I think others should do. Everybody has their own criteria for breeding stock. For example...I have a 2 yr. old filly who finished her halter class in 5th at the worlds, but I still don't consider her breeding stock. She comes from good bloodlines and has good conformation, but her temperament...well...leaves a lot to be desired! She is the MEANEST thing I own! I wouldn't want that attitude passed on! This isn't "show ring" attitude....it's plain mean spirited!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sorry you don't feel welcome here, I know how easy it is to take some comments as being directed at you when they aren't. You sound like you are approaching things the right way by testing the merit and quality of your new stallion in the show ring before breeding him. By the way, make sure and show under many judges before deciding for sure, as judges can be very inconsistent, and then, if you still like what you have, make the decision yourself as you should have the last word.

The back yard breeders being referred to are the people who take anything with working reproductive organs and breeding away without regards to quality or health or registration and selling them dirt cheap. Same thing happens in all species of animals.

You are welcome here, and please do share your new stallion with us.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics of your boy. Have you considered entering him in any of the 3 year old performance futurities (hunter & driving) at the AMHA World Show? I know the entry fee is only $25 a class before they are 3 months old and then the fees go up, but might be worth looking into. Might give him a better chance to keep his "jewels" if he won you some money!


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like you are getting your ducks in a row and have a plan. Having a good plan and goals is a wonderful approach Things.

I hate the term back yard breeder, but have grown to understand what is meant when someone uses the term. Trust me, the agenda you have outlined is far from that of an unfit breeder. As I had said In the post mentioned, it has nothing to do with the size of the operation, but rather the lack of care, planning, and regard for the animals involved.

While I am no longer breeding, I always appreciate gawking at a nice horse, I would love to see your boy too.


----------



## shelia (Dec 4, 2011)

targetsmom said:


> Can't wait to see pics of your boy. Have you considered entering him in any of the 3 year old performance futurities (hunter & driving) at the AMHA World Show? I know the entry fee is only $25 a class before they are 3 months old and then the fees go up, but might be worth looking into. Might give him a better chance to keep his "jewels" if he won you some money!


HA! HA! I find myself really rooting for this little guy too! I sure hope he lives up to all the expectations.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope that all the replies on here show that the majority of the population is on your side and all are happy to have you, I think there is still much for all of us to learn on here and to "take advantage" of others experiences and wisdom. Also please never feel unwelcome to post about anything wether it be a new horse (would like to see him when you get a picture) or asking a question no matter how insignificant or stupid you think it is, you may get a few that will post rude or harsh comments but you will ALSO learn and that is why we are all here. I remember my first post here was completely taken off the board because it turned into a fight amongst members but in amongst the fighting on that post I Learned about foaling and that is why I am still here... those people that ignore the lashes and help, not saying all posts turn into fights but you got to take the good with the bad I guess. I hope that you stay... there are so many great people on here you would be here for days naming names and that is a great thing.

So just remember...... we are here to both teach and learn, talk about good days and bad days and to know that there are others who have gone through the same things that we do!


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.



Looking forward to meeting your stallion. Where will you be showing? I love to meet forum members in person.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 4, 2011)

Haven't read all the responses but this is, by far, one of the most friendly horsey forums out there (and I know of most of them); most are far more judgemental than this one (and much more snobby). Water off a duck's back....



If you're gonna post something publicly be prepared to take the good _and_ the bad criticism (and/or honesty).


----------



## valshingle (Dec 4, 2011)

If you live near the DFW area - I'd be happy to have you visit and talk 'horse' anytime. Let me know if there's anyway I can help you with the minis. There is a bit of a learning curve from the big horses.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 4, 2011)

There are some on this forum ( the 1% LOL)who feel it should be "their way or the highway" and when that happens and they hijack a thread for their own agenda, I skip that one and go on to another. Or sometimes I'll read it to see how ridiculous they get.

Please please stay and enjoy the other 99% of the wonderful folks on this forum! I've been in minis for many years, am still a 'backyard breeder" and a little guy, and love to come on here to see new additions and learn stuff.

You, and all other newbies, are MOST welcome!!


----------



## chandab (Dec 4, 2011)

ruffian said:


> There are some on this forum ( the 1% LOL)who feel it should be "their way or the highway" and when that happens and they hijack a thread for their own agenda, I skip that one and go on to another. Or sometimes I'll read it to see how ridiculous they get.
> 
> Please please stay and enjoy the other 99% of the wonderful folks on this forum! I've been in minis for many years, am still a 'backyard breeder" and a little guy, and love to come on here to see new additions and learn stuff.
> 
> You, and all other newbies, are MOST welcome!!


----------



## bevann (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Mini world.Sorry some people made you feel unwelcome.I am a Mini owner of over 20 years and got into Minis due to back surgeries from riding accidents.I have lots of equine experience from almost 70 years of owning ponies and horses, but I am still learning.I don't post much, but learn lots.I have found the majority of posters to be helpful, but there are a few VERY NEGATIVE people who come on here.I just ignore their comments.I have been around long enough to personally see dwarf horses at big name farms and dwarf Minis sold for big bucks by big name farms and mares with poor conformation(IMO) bred to big name stallions and so on.Everyone starts out small and we all have different dreams and goals for our Minis.I always wanted to breed nice looking Minis with some brains and good dispositions since I felt that most of my foals would go to families with kids.I personally have seen some high dollar show horses that I wouldn't have taken if given to me because of the disposition they displayed.Each of us knows what we want to accomplish with our horses.Hang in there and do what you want to do and don't let the nay sayers scare you away.There is LOTS of good info on this forum so please take advantage of it.When I share info it is in hopes that it might help someone else from making the same mistakes I've already made-then you can go on and make your own mistakes doing something else.Hang in there and come back often.I am no longer breeding-just got burned out, but I love seeing the new foals of others.Wish you were closer.I would love to have you come and hang out.Please post pictures when you get your new guy.


----------



## wildoak (Dec 4, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good set of goals for your colt - and an alternative plan for him as well.



Where in Texas are you located?

Jan


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi!



Welcome from another newbie. I'm in West Texas. Sorry you feel unwelcome. Lots of times I just read and don't post much, but I have learned a great deal from here and as everyone has said, Most everyone is very helpful. I really haven't even had the advantage of much horse experience before getting my little guys, but every one has been so very helpful here. I also would love to see pics of your new guy, when you can


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I'm the foot in the mouth dummy that started the Backyard breeders thread. I now regret using that term, and apoligize. I also believe the new people are the future of our industry. I can't dictate who can breed and who can't, nor can I tell them what quality, etc. to breed. When I started that thread I was out of my mind. I had just received a phone call from someone that I had given a card to a local show, I was the only one that would talk to her about her problems. I had spent alot of time with this prospective buyer educating her on the breed and invited her to my place, but she chose to buy from someone else and it upset me just a little. Then she calls me because the seller won't return her call, and she's trying to get her registration papers straighted out. I'm sorry, and didn't mean to offend you. Please post pictures of your new guy, and join into our conversations and express your opinions, even if like me you sometimes stick your foot in your mouth.


----------



## Zipper (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry you feel that way but stick it out this forum is worth its weight in gold and there are more people on here that really do want to help and share all their info so you dont make the same mistakes

that they have made.

Cant wait to see your new guy.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 5, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Haven't read all the responses but this is, by far, one of the most friendly horsey forums out there (and I know of most of them); most are far more judgemental than this one (and much more snobby). Water off a duck's back....
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gonna post something publicly be prepared to take the good _and_ the bad criticism (and/or honesty).


This^^^^!

This is one of the friendliest, helpful-ist forums you'll be on. Sometimes things get outta hand but for the most part everyone gets along fabulously!

Now, some of the other forums I frequent/had frequented can get pretty nasty. And one forum I was run out on rails because- HORRORS!!- I BRED ANIMALS. Not even the type of animal the forum was about, but ANY animal! They were pretty rabid over there.... Which was a shame it is seemed to be very knowledgable, but if you don't feel welcome and are downright attacked...



you tend to not go back.


----------



## wcr (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. You may be new to the forum but it is obvious you are not new to horses. The fact that you have been in the biggies puts you way ahead of some on this forum. This forum runs the gamut of people who don't own minis but want to, to big farms that really show and promote their horses. In this economic climate you need to know what your niche is and what goals you are trying to accomplish. If you are setting up a breeding program and willing to ride out the economy, then now is a great buyers market. Go for it.

There are many that have belonged to this forum for a long time that lurk and don't post much. You will see that many of the frequent posters are fairly newer members. It is just a cycle the forum goes through. It is what it is. That aside, many on here will bend over backwards to help you when you need it, share your pain and wish you well when you need it and let you vent when you need that too.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm sorry you feel un welcomed! That's too bad as this is one of the friendliest forums I have ever had the pleasure of being apart of. I joined last year and have loved every moment of it. Give it time, I think you will find that these guys become like a 2nd family. You have a question about your horses their here to help in jiffy! Or even if it's a question about your job, family or other pets, hop over to the back porch and they will welcome your questions with open arms.





Once you get pictures I'd LOVE to see your new boy


----------



## supaspot (Dec 5, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Welcome to the forum, I'm the foot in the mouth dummy that started the Backyard breeders thread. I now regret using that term, and apoligize. I also believe the new people are the future of our industry. I can't dictate who can breed and who can't, nor can I tell them what quality, etc. to breed. When I started that thread I was out of my mind. I had just received a phone call from someone that I had given a card to a local show, I was the only one that would talk to her about her problems. I had spent alot of time with this prospective buyer educating her on the breed and invited her to my place, but she chose to buy from someone else and it upset me just a little. Then she calls me because the seller won't return her call, and she's trying to get her registration papers straighted out. I'm sorry, and didn't mean to offend you. Please post pictures of your new guy, and join into our conversations and express your opinions, even if like me you sometimes stick your foot in your mouth.


I understand just how you feel , the exact same thing has happened to me more than once , I always feel very used and often wonder if I have "MUG" written across my forehead



Im sure this lovely lady will forgive you


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome! Where in Texas are you located ? Everyone was new to minis at some time. You can learn a lot on this board. People will help answer questions. You can read different opinions and ideas and take what information you want from the posts. I would love to see pictures of your colt. We have a nice show here in San Antonio in July Amha and Amhr. I hope we see you and your colt there.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 5, 2011)

I am also a 'nobody' with a small farm- and I am still breeding as well. Have been since 1996. Dont take things personally!! You will find some very opinionated people here (I would never do that






) and everyone, yes including you, are entitled. I also choose to ignore most of the threads that are negative about things like that..

So sorry that you- or anyone else, have felt unwelcome here. Please chime in any time and just never mind the things that rub you the wrong way.

I also remember when I transfered from big horses to the Minis- omg, I felt like a complete novice! It's kind of funny now when I think back on it. Lucky for me, the little stallion I had (still have- he's an old man now) was SO patient and wonderful. He is my heart horse and would love to see pics of yours!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, I am very glad RR did start the BackYardBreeders thread as it gave us a chance to decide we did not like the term, it did NOT describe what it meant to and we were not going to use it as a derogatory term any more!

Welcome to LB, home of the best and proudest backyard breeders in the world!

I breed, pretty much, out of my back yard, and I am happy to say so.

I would love to see pictures of your colt foal, and if they are woolly ones, so what? All our little ones are woolly at this time of year- mine are doing pretty good Yak impressions as we speak- starving Yaks, of course!!

You need to spend some time on here- throw in your two cents worth and sit back, your opinion is as valid as anyone else's.

Just for the record, I have not yet seen anyone run out of this forum on a rail- pretty sure the mods would not allow that anyway, so speak you mind and remember if you want to rant, rant, just warn us that that is what you are doing any everything will be fine


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> This^^^^!
> 
> This is one of the friendliest, helpful-ist forums you'll be on. Sometimes things get outta hand but for the most part everyone gets along fabulously!
> 
> ...




How is Jane and Elvis? She helped me soooo much at my first show. It was a couple of years ago (2008..I think) at the Tyler show. She probably couldn't talk for days...because she was trying so hard NOT to laugh. I know she was biting her tongue so hard at our "hack job" attempt at body clipping. That poor horse looked so bad...he looked like I tried to do it with a weed-eater!!!! Funny now...not so funny then! But she ever so patiently helped us "fix" him, so we would not be laughed out of the ring the next day. While he didn't place that day, at least he looked respectable! I always try to watch her class from then on...just to cheer her on!


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Welcome to the forum, I'm the foot in the mouth dummy that started the Backyard breeders thread. I now regret using that term, and apoligize. I also believe the new people are the future of our industry. I can't dictate who can breed and who can't, nor can I tell them what quality, etc. to breed. When I started that thread I was out of my mind. I had just received a phone call from someone that I had given a card to a local show, I was the only one that would talk to her about her problems. I had spent alot of time with this prospective buyer educating her on the breed and invited her to my place, but she chose to buy from someone else and it upset me just a little. Then she calls me because the seller won't return her call, and she's trying to get her registration papers straighted out. I'm sorry, and didn't mean to offend you. Please post pictures of your new guy, and join into our conversations and express your opinions, even if like me you sometimes stick your foot in your mouth.



Who me???? Stick my foot in my mouth???? So that is what its called. I thought I was having an exotic lunch! Boot leather with a side a manure!!! YUM!!! No harm done...maybe I am just being overly sensitive. It's been a rough couple of months!


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

Make A Wish Miniatures said:


> Welcome! Where in Texas are you located ? Everyone was new to minis at some time. You can learn a lot on this board. People will help answer questions. You can read different opinions and ideas and take what information you want from the posts. I would love to see pictures of your colt. We have a nice show here in San Antonio in July Amha and Amhr. I hope we see you and your colt there.



My kids showed at the San Antonio show in July! We did very well at that show...best we've done at a single show! They got 8 firsts, 5 seconds, and 5 thirds! Oh wait let's not forget the one bad placing....DQ'd in Hunter. Silly horse jumps fine at home, but he must have thought those were gonna eat him...cause he wasn't going any where near them!!! I wish I would have met you at the show. It makes it nice when you actually know someone there. We will be starting to show again in March. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 5, 2011)

I am so glad that all is sorted out



This is a great place and loads of nice people. As for the grumpy ones, well I am sure they don't sleep as well as us.





Cheers


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

​
​I was granted permission to use the breeders pictures. (so as not to have to post "winter woolies") So with no further ado....Here he is....

Stars Golden Gator
​


----------



## Eagle (Dec 5, 2011)

well well well, no wonder you were keeping him all to yourself! He is just stunning





Congratulations


----------



## jegray21 (Dec 5, 2011)

so handsome!


----------



## StacyRz (Dec 5, 2011)

Eagle said:


> well well well, no wonder you were keeping him all to yourself! He is just stunning
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I agree!!! He is VERY handsome!

Welcome and hope you stay. I'm learning a lot here and just about everyone on here has been so helpful and friendly! I'll also be showing in San Antonio with my colt next year and hope to see you there!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 5, 2011)

OH MY! He's so beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## shelia (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2011)

VERY handsome boy!!! Congratulations on him



:yeah


----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 5, 2011)

angelspeeper said:


> ​
> ​Stars Golden Gator
> ​


In my opinion, you have very good taste! Proving this colt like you said you are planning to do, will create a horse that very well should be kept a stallion! Good luck in your endevors. Breeding these little guys is not for the weak or timid, but it sounds like you are doing your homework.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Dec 5, 2011)

He's stunning! Congratulations


----------



## supaspot (Dec 5, 2011)

congratulations , he is beautiful , just look at his big eye!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous colt, You know how to pick them. You should join our club. We had our Christmas party and Hi point awards yesterday.We really want more kids in the club and sounds like you might live close enough to come to our practice days and events.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW! He is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW!! He is breathtaking!!








Many congratulations.


----------



## Tremor (Dec 5, 2011)

angelspeeper said:


> I was granted permission to use the breeders pictures. (so as not to have to post "winter woolies") So with no further ado....Here he is....
> 
> Stars Golden Gator
> ​



I am beyond confused. The first foal you showed a picture is of a filly names Ravenwood Chasin Dreams. Sold to Canada.

The colt you are talking about is THIS guy:

http://www.starsminiatures.com/gold.html

PLUS, the two foals from your post are TWO different colors. WAY different than the colt who's name was posted.

Maybe I've been on too many forums with trolls but I'm calling BS on this.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 5, 2011)

This is two completely different horses.......


----------



## Reble (Dec 5, 2011)

Glad I did not comment..


----------



## Tremor (Dec 5, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> This is two completely different horses.......



THREE different horses.





I'm sorry OP, but if you're going to troll at least use the right pictures, and DON'T assume that people like me won't look up your horse. That and don't troll on this forum. I have personal issues with that. This forum is full of people who are caring and have been willing to help anybody who needs it. If you want to troll at least go to a forum with people who are used to it, like HGS, HoFo, COTH, Horsetopia, etc.


----------



## alongman (Dec 5, 2011)

Phew....I really thought that my computer was going stupid because I couldn't get the horses to match up either. Maybe we should ask the person who posted the initial thread to clarify? Maybe the original poster copied several pictures from the breeders website, and only a few showed up? I'm hoping that this is the case - poor computer skills as opposed to scamming.

I think that the second photo is of Stars Gypsy Queen...I could be wrong.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 5, 2011)

OMG! I knew I had the word fool written on my forehead but this takes the cake! I'm so sad!


----------



## Reble (Dec 5, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> OMG! I knew I had the word fool written on my forehead but this takes the cake! I'm so sad!


took my comment out.. but you are not a fool


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

Tremor said:


> I am beyond confused. The first foal you showed a picture is of a filly names Ravenwood Chasin Dreams. Sold to Canada.
> 
> The colt you are talking about is THIS guy:
> 
> ...



Somehow the pictures got changed. It should be fixed now. Imagine my face when I came back to read further comments and saw two very different horses from what I thought I had posted. I'm sure it was kodak!





It SHOULD be of a very light palomino stud (he almost appears white or light grey)...one is of him standing the other was an action shot of him trotting.

I've never posted pictured here before...so I probably messed it up. I promise it is no scam or "trolling". Just poor computer skills.



I'm glad I'm better with horses than with a computer.

But this is an example of what I was talking about...

I make a mistake in posting pictures and all of a sudden I'm being attacked from all sides.





If you want to confirm that he is indeed mine you can call the breeder. (Mike & Allison Rosauer of Stars miniatures in Spurger TX)The colts name is Stars Golden Gator. My name is Tammy Smith.


----------



## alongman (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm going to give the benefit of the doubt. Golden Gator is a really pretty stallion. I hope that you have fun with your new horse and he is everything you hoped for.

As a side note, I would encourage you to read, reread, and then carefully read again your posts. Proof your pictures to make sure they are correct. I know that my computer and I don't often agree and mistakes DO happen, but this went on for far too long. The people of Lil Beginnings are fantastic friends and acquaintances as well as avid horse-people. They know the lines well, they know the breeders and trainers well, and we ALL are looking out for one another and possible cheats.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 5, 2011)

Reble said:


> took my comment out.. but you are not a fool


Thanks Reble, I think I'll go pop a top, maybe have a good cry! Hopefully this is all a misunderstanding.


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

Tremor said:


> I am beyond confused. The first foal you showed a picture is of a filly names Ravenwood Chasin Dreams. Sold to Canada.
> 
> The colt you are talking about is THIS guy:
> 
> ...


The link you posted is the CORRECT horse...I don't know who these two are but they are NOT the horses I posted earlier!


----------



## Tremor (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt....this time. Lol

Sorry, I just don't trust too many people online or really offline. I'm always quick to find trolls and drama. Basically out of boredom.

I must say that he is a very handsome colt. I may have to look into buying a foal from Stars Miniatures one day!


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

alongman said:


> I'm going to give the benefit of the doubt. Golden Gator is a really pretty stallion. I hope that you have fun with your new horse and he is everything you hoped for.
> 
> As a side note, I would encourage you to read, reread, and then carefully read again your posts. Proof your pictures to make sure they are correct. I know that my computer and I don't often agree and mistakes DO happen, but this went on for far too long. The people of Lil Beginnings are fantastic friends and acquaintances as well as avid horse-people. They know the lines well, they know the breeders and trainers well, and we ALL are looking out for one another and possible cheats.



far too long????? I posted them an hour ago...I made a mistake and somehow posted the wrong pictures. It was an HONEST mistake!!! I fixed it as soon as I realized it! This SHOULD be a forum of ADULTS...there is NO need to belittle someone over a simple mistake! A perfect example of what I meant when I said I felt unwelcome! Make a mistake and now your some lying cheat! I don't think I'll be back. Thanks for the insults!


----------



## alongman (Dec 5, 2011)

angelspeeper said:


> far too long????? I posted them an hour ago...I made a mistake and somehow posted the wrong pictures. It was an HONEST mistake!!! I fixed it as soon as I realized it! This SHOULD be a forum of ADULTS...there is NO need to belittle someone over a simple mistake! A perfect example of what I meant when I said I felt unwelcome! Make a mistake and now your some lying cheat! I don't think I'll be back. Thanks for the insults!


I did not belittle anyone - it is a good reminder for EVERYONE who posts on this site to check and reread posts. Mistakes do happen, we have all made them, but in "online world" an hour is a LONG time. And for the record, I did not call you a lying cheat - I said that people on this forum are looking to protect each other and will find cheats.


----------



## Tremor (Dec 5, 2011)

Personally, I come from MULTIPLE forums with trolls and you would have been jumped on instantly by more people than me. This forum is VERY lax and I'm looking out for these wonderful ladies so they don't get scammed or lied to. And the comment you quoted from alongmab was ADVICE and if you can't take that or my own insecurities then maybe YOU'RE not mature enough for this very lax forum.


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 5, 2011)

OMG !!! He is stunning ! Congratulations !


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

alongman said:


> I'm going to give the benefit of the doubt. Golden Gator is a really pretty stallion. I hope that you have fun with your new horse and he is everything you hoped for.
> 
> As a side note, I would encourage you to read, reread, and then carefully read again your posts. Proof your pictures to make sure they are correct. I know that my computer and I don't often agree and mistakes DO happen, but this went on for far too long. The people of Lil Beginnings are fantastic friends and acquaintances as well as avid horse-people. They know the lines well, they know the breeders and trainers well, and we ALL are looking out for one another and possible cheats.



I apologize for the accusation against you. I had my computer savvy son look at the post...he showed me something I don't understand. Somebody had deliberately CHANGED the pictures. Yes...he proved it! I think I know who did this, but...I don't care who or why. There were a couple of individuals who wanted to get nasty over having the wrong pictures. There was no need in that. You were the first to say maybe the OP would clarify...and I thank you for that! As you saw I fixed it as soon as I realized the problem.


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

Tremor said:


> Personally, I come from MULTIPLE forums with trolls and you would have been jumped on instantly by more people than me. This forum is VERY lax and I'm looking out for these wonderful ladies so they don't get scammed or lied to. And the comment you quoted from alongmab was ADVICE and if you can't take that or my own insecurities then maybe YOU'RE not mature enough for this very lax forum.




As for you Tremor...I see that you are a YOUTH member. Maybe you should learn how to speak to an adult with RESPECT!!! I don't care about your other forums and how they would behave. That's why I don't frequent those sites. as far as alongman is concerned...I cleared the air with them.



Tremor said:


> I'm always quick to find trolls and drama. Basically out of boredom.



I also don't give a rats patoot about your "boredom" and "looking for drama" see post above OR "your own insecurities" see first above post. When you grow up and move out of your parents house, get a life, work a full time job, raise a family, run a farm, AND find the time to enjoy your horses...then and only then can you put me down. Some people have more to do than sit behind a computer screen causing drama. I won't let you ruin this forum for me or any other person.


----------



## Tremor (Dec 5, 2011)

angelspeeper said:


> As for you Tremor...I see that you are a YOUTH member. Maybe you should learn how to speak to an adult with RESPECT!!! I don't care about your other forums and how they would behave. That's why I don't frequent those sites. I also don't give a rats patoot about your "boredom" and "looking for drama" see post #67 OR "your own insecurities" see above post. When you grow up and move out of your parents house, get a life, work a full time job, raise a family, run a farm, AND find the time to enjoy your horses...then and only then can you put me down. Some people have more to do than sit behind a computer screen causing drama. I won't let you ruin this forum for me or any other person.


So now you're assuming that I hacked your account and changed your pictures? Seems funny that at 6:31 pm my time I got an email from Lil' Beginnings saying that somebody REQUESTED that my password be changed. Kind of strange since I didn't do such a thing myself?

And you're also assuming that I don't have a job and pay for my own horses? I may live with my parents because I'm a minor but I know how to respect an adult (as long as they respect myself) and pay for my own stock. If you have something to say about my stock, my family, or myself you message me privately. Unless of course you'd rather try to get into my account.

I apologized and called your colt very handsome. YOU haven't even mentioned that fact.


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

Tremor said:


> So now you're assuming that I hacked your account and changed your pictures? Seems funny that at 6:31 pm my time I got an email from Lil' Beginnings saying that somebody REQUESTED that my password be changed. Kind of strange since I didn't do such a thing myself?
> 
> And you're also assuming that I don't have a job and pay for my own horses? I may live with my parents because I'm a minor but I know how to respect an adult (as long as they respect myself) and pay for my own stock. If you have something to say about my stock, my family, or myself you message me privately. Unless of course you'd rather try to get into my account.
> 
> I apologized and called your colt very handsome. YOU haven't even mentioned that fact.



funny how YOU are the one ASSUMING. I never said you hacked my account....GUILTY conscious??? I'm not gonna waste my time on your Drama....GOOD BYE!!!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 5, 2011)

iam so sorry you feel this way ..iam new to breeding and have just got my first 3 foals on the

ground now and i couldnt have done it out with out the surport of some of the girls on this forum

i have learnt so much from this forum and made some great friends

hang in there were not that bad ,,,i would love to see your stallion and other horses


----------



## ohmt (Dec 5, 2011)

Please do not "yell" at Tremor, who has been on this forum for a long time and has asked questions and taken critism with grace way beyond her years. She is a respectible young lady. I am thinking this is all a big misunderstanding. I wish you the best of luck with your new boy! He is lovely and I look forward to hearing how he does showing next year if you would be willing to give the forum a chance. There are so many different members here, there will always be differing opinions, misunderstandings, and butting heads. BUT, nothing is better than seeing the pages and pages of help that everyone offers to people in need of help. There is no better place to learn from a variety of people than here





Take care-Amanda


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> iam so sorry you feel this way ..iam new to breeding and have just got my first 3 foals on the
> 
> ground now and i couldnt have done it out with out the surport of some of the girls on this forum
> 
> ...



My new atallion is on page 5 post #43. or you can go directly to the breeder's page. (Stars Miniatures...Mike and Allison Rosauer) The colt's name is Stars Golden Gator. I'm going next week to pick him up. I can't wait!!!!








Most on here are very friendly and helpful, but some are just nasty and rude others just want drama and trouble. I Guess there a few rotten apples in every barrel.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 5, 2011)

Tremor is right, in the past year, there was indeed a "troll" on this board posting pictures of horses from a well known farm, asking for horse keeping advice, etc. and they did scam a few members. That member has since been banned from lil beginnings. Im not saying you are a troll, but that is why people here might seem quick to jump to conclusions. To protect other members from being hurt in the future. I know that the one farm lost out on the sale of about 6 horses over this whole scam/troll situation we previously had.

"As for you Tremor...I see that you are a YOUTH member. Maybe you should learn how to speak to an adult with RESPECT!!! I don't care about your other forums and how they would behave. That's why I don't frequent those sites. as far as alongman is concerned...I cleared the air with them.

I also don't give a rats patoot about your "boredom" and "looking for drama" see post above OR "your own insecurities" see first above post. When you grow up and move out of your parents house, get a life, work a full time job, raise a family, run a farm, AND find the time to enjoy your horses...then and only then can you put me down. Some people have more to do than sit behind a computer screen causing drama. I won't let you ruin this forum for me or any other person."

Angelspeepers, I AM an adult, and I dont appreciate your condescending tone and rude remarks to Tremor. Yes, she may be a youth, but she is a highly respected member of this forum, and has more ethics than many adult breeders and horse owners. Not once did she attack your age, living situation, job, family, or horses. You had NO right saying what you did to her. I dont care if she was 10 years old and you were a grown adult (BTW, I believe Tremor is nearly an adult, and she IS the one who pays her way for her horses) you are here boo hooing that you dont like how you were treated, then being rude to others. Dont throw stones when you live in a glass house.

Oh, by the way, the only person able to change your pictures would be you or a moderator, so I sure hope you werent pointing fingers at tremor.


----------



## alongman (Dec 5, 2011)

I think that this subject needs to be over. I appreciate all the comments made from all sides of this argument, but feel that name-calling and accusations are best left off this site. I feel that we can all learn a valuable lesson from this - the internet is open to all sorts of scams, betrayals, trolls, etc.... but we are all entitled to our own opinions. If, indeed, the pictures were changed by someone, other than the original poster, then I ask that whomever that may be to please stop - this site has offered me the opportunity to meet and learn from many other people from around the world.


----------



## Reble (Dec 5, 2011)

alongman said:


> I think that this subject needs to be over. I appreciate all the comments made from all sides of this argument, but feel that name-calling and accusations are best left off this site. I feel that we can all learn a valuable lesson from this - the internet is open to all sorts of scams, betrayals, trolls, etc.... but we are all entitled to our own opinions. If, indeed, the pictures were changed by someone, other than the original poster, then I ask that whomever that may be to please stop - this site has offered me the opportunity to meet and learn from many other people from around the world.


I agree and sure hope no one can change our pictures etc. Maybe MaryLou can answer that question. or one of the mods.

Do not like reading all this at any time but just before Christmas is Sad so maybe this can be closed and start an new topic with angelspeeper posting her new stallion.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum




nice horse. Where did you get him?


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

What the heck???? I just looked and the pictures are different again!!! for 12 posts the correct picture was up. Then for 7 posts it was wrong...fixed it thinking I had goofed. 17 posts of drama later, (with the correct picture) and now the pictures changed again. what gives?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 5, 2011)

Are you posting pictures that you uploaded to something like photobucket, or linking from the breeders website/facebook, etc? If linking from someone elses source, maybe they are redoing their website and moving pictures around, causing the links to correspond to different pictures? I know what I mean, but am probably as clear as mud.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 5, 2011)

Reble said:


> I agree and sure hope no one can change our pictures etc. Maybe MaryLou can answer that question. or one of the mods.
> 
> Do not like reading all this at any time but just before Christmas is Sad so maybe this can be closed and start an new topic with angelspeeper posting her new stallion.



Anyone who uses a LINK to pictures on a website they do not own or control is at risk of their pictures "changing." If you wish to post pictures of a horse, but you do not own the website they are on, please copy those pics to your own harddrive, which you do control, and then upload them from there. I can post a pic on my website and call it abc.jpg and post a link to it here. I can then go back and replace that pic with another one, but still call it abc.jpg and guess what??? You will now see the second picture even though I would have done nothing to modify my post containing those links. I'm not saying that is what happened here, but that is one way that such a thing could easily happen...with no malicious intent.

Beautiful colt, btw. But please do not jump on Tremor...if you had been here longer you would know she had earned her colors, so to speak. She is much more computer savvy than many on this board and her looking out for the better of the group is appreciated.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 5, 2011)

I hadn't paid much attention to this thread because I thought the tone of the title was off-putting; however now looking back through it I can clearly see what happened with the pictures. The link you initally used, for both pics, was incorrect. You later fixed it, but by that time the incorrect one had been copied by a couple of folks in their "reply" to the thread. In the meantime, the owner of the link (read website) has changed the photos around, causing them to look different again in the "reply" posts.

Nobody should be concerned that anyone is able to change their posts, etc. If the OP had used the correct links to begin with, or preferably uploaded their own version, this never would have happened.

The board is safe. No funny business can go on with anyone's account or posts.


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> Are you posting pictures that you uploaded to something like photobucket, or linking from the breeders website/facebook, etc? If linking from someone elses source, maybe they are redoing their website and moving pictures around, causing the links to correspond to different pictures? I know what I mean, but am probably as clear as mud.



actually...crystal clear. because that is what I did. I used pictures on the breeders website. (after obtaining permission of course) I couldn't get them to upload from my hard drive for some reason. Don't I feel foolish!


----------



## angelspeeper (Dec 5, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Anyone who uses a LINK to pictures on a website they do not own or control is at risk of their pictures "changing." If you wish to post pictures of a horse, but you do not own the website they are on, please copy those pics to your own harddrive, which you do control, and then upload them from there. I can post a pic on my website and call it abc.jpg and post a link to it here. I can then go back and replace that pic with another one, but still call it abc.jpg and guess what??? You will now see the second picture even though I would have done nothing to modify my post containing those links. I'm not saying that is what happened here, but that is one way that such a thing could easily happen...with no malicious intent.




Pretty sure that's what happened. Because I did use the breeder's website (with permission). For some reason I couldn't get them to upload from my hard drive. This was the first time I had tried to post pictures here and it failed miserably! Good thing I'm better with the horses than this computer.







> Beautiful colt, btw. But please do not jump on Tremor...if you had been here longer you would know she had earned her colors, so to speak. She is much more computer savvy than many on this board and her looking out for the better of the group is appreciated.


Thank you...I think he is fabulous! (but we will have to see what to show ring judges think) If you take a look you will see that I'm not a new member. Been here awhile...I'm just a "lurker" rather than a "poster". It was Tremors post that alerted me that something wasn't right. But before I could get it fixed, I was being attacked...accused of "trolling and lying". I felt the need to defend myself. It was a honest mistake, not any of what I was being accused of.


----------



## sfmini (Dec 6, 2011)

He is a gorgeous colt, you bought from some great folks who can give you the right start in showing and grooming. Allison is a great groom and you can learn a lot from her.

You are also in a tough area to compete in so keep that in mind when judging the quality of your colt as a stallion prospect and let Mike guide you in your decision to geld or not.


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 6, 2011)

Stars Miniatures has the most gorgeous minis !!



You were lucky to be able to snag him, I don't own a stallion but they would be one of the first places I would look.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 7, 2011)

Glad you got the problems with your post straightened out- your colt is really nice! I bet you are excited about getting him! Merry Xmas to you, LOL!


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't tell if something shady is up or it was some kind of honest mistak (???).


----------



## maestoso (Dec 7, 2011)

This is not the place for the faint of heart. There is a large scope of experience and knowledge on this forum. There are many very nice and helpful, smart, educated people. That said, there are many people who are down right condescending, rude, and sometimes hurtful. There are plenty who think they know plenty but you cringe when you read their posts. And I would also say that this can be a very cliquey place. You sometimes have to weed through all of this to get to the good stuff. BUT, it is a public forum, so it comes with the territory. I would not take things personally, and remember that you can't always read people through text, so what may sound offensive could be quite innocent.


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 7, 2011)

maestoso said:


> This is not the place for the faint of heart. There is a large scope of experience and knowledge on this forum. There are many very nice and helpful, smart, educated people. That said, there are many people who are down right condescending, rude, and sometimes hurtful. There are plenty who think they know plenty but you cringe when you read their posts. And I would also say that this can be a very cliquey place. You sometimes have to weed through all of this to get to the good stuff. BUT, it is a public forum, so it comes with the territory. I would not take things personally, and remember that you can't always read people through text, so what may sound offensive could be quite innocent.


*AGREE!*

*By the way, Welcome from Michigan! *

*Cute boy and congrats!*

*Im one who dont get involved with drama threads no more. Just sit back and watch cause if I open my big mouth, all i do is throw gas on the flames and usally put my foot in my mouth. lol So I just post when I feel like it. Dont take it personal. I had in the past and in the end, it was really no big deal. Cause who I thought hurt my feelings in one post, was super helpful an another. So right there I learned to not take anything personal. Stay here and I promise, this fourm is a great place to be!*


----------



## Eagle (Dec 8, 2011)

maestoso said:


> This is not the place for the faint of heart. There is a large scope of experience and knowledge on this forum. There are many very nice and helpful, smart, educated people. That said, there are many people who are down right condescending, rude, and sometimes hurtful. There are plenty who think they know plenty but you cringe when you read their posts. And I would also say that this can be a very cliquey place. You sometimes have to weed through all of this to get to the good stuff. BUT, it is a public forum, so it comes with the territory. I would not take things personally, and remember that you can't always read people through text, so what may sound offensive could be quite innocent.


Perfect Matt, Thank you.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 8, 2011)

Statement retracted. Guess I was just surprised at how upset she got started blaming people here for the pictures changing.

It is indeed a very nice looking horse. And I welcome anglespeeper to the forum.


----------



## frosthillfarm (Dec 8, 2011)

If you go to Stars website, you will see that this horse is indeed sold, and to someone named Tammy in TX. The original poster IS from TX. Everyone makes mistakes - and many are not experts on computers and photo posting (myself included!)

 

How about we just welcome her to the forum and congratulate her on the purchase of a lovely horse from a fantastic, well respected farm.


----------



## wildoak (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations, really nice colt. I've always liked the Gator babies. Sorry you've had a mixup here on the forum, most here are good people & very helpful...but as someone said, it's a public forum and some of this comes with the territory. Hang in there.





Hope to see you out there showing next year, please come introduce yourself if you see us.

Jan


----------



## Relic (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats l like him very nice


----------



## mdegner (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome and congrats, a friend of mine bought a sister of his earlier this year.

As far as the forum goes, occasionally someone gets hazed--I know I did--but it was a partly due to my own naivete. Some threads are like the worst episode of TMZ and others are more valuable than if you were in a room full of experts. I have found that when I really needed information and help--dummy baby, foaling problems, broken leg--this place was the best!!


----------



## rockin r (Dec 10, 2011)

Im another who does not post much anymore, more of a lurker nowadays. There are a few as mentioned, that will always be right, has the right way and knows it all. I have had horses for 40+ years and still don't know it all. I guess I am a slow learner...lol.. This forum has been a life saver to our Dreamer when she dis-located her hip, and for Lady when she had the Thumps. In both instances my horses would have died without the help and advise they gave me. 99% of the replies when I asked for help about Lady, said she had a severe calcium deficency. I kept telling the vet that and he finally got mad at me, did a blood panel, and she was close to death because he would not give her the calcium she needed. After she got the calcium within 30 mins there was a very visible change in her. Dreamer, you just can not even phathom the support (emotionally and financially), and advise we recieved from LB members from around the world. Don't give up on LB, they will never give up on you and your horses!!...You will learn who to listen to and who not...Welcome to L'il Beginnings Theresa


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just a word of advice, I've posted before but just to give you heads up. Stay away from some posts on the Back Porch. Those of us with feelings don't need to be belittled so just a heads up and be beware.


----------

